# Wintec Dressage Saddle for tall rider?



## Renee (Jun 17, 2002)

Does anyone know if any of the Wintec Dressage saddle models have a long flap suitable for a rider with long legs? I remember sitting in a Wintec model (not dressage) several years ago and even in a large seat and with adjustable knee rolls the saddle would not work with my thigh. In fact I never tried any saddle that had a knee roll that would work with my long femurs! *sigh* Iâm only 5â9â but very short waisted and all legs.
Money is an option, thatâs why Iâm thinking used Wintec. I see they have several models available which adds to my confusion. Are the trees fairly adaptable to different types of horses? If I buy on Ebay I canât try it on the horse first. 
If some of you are tall riders I appreciate your input. Thanks. Renee


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

You might research Wintec saddle models, get the length of flap common in each make. This would help you know what you are getting should you buy. Gullets are changeable in Wintecs, so if saddle is not correct, perhaps you could get it changed to a wider gullet. I haven't talked to any saddle repair folks to see how hard that actually is to do, or if they have run into problems with saddle later.

I know I have fairly long legs for my height, so flap length is important. However it seems my femur is opposite of the "other horse girls" who ride. I have shorter femurs and long shins. Someone asked the question on a forum, and with lots of responses, mine were the ONLY proportions like that. Good thing I am not a racehorse, short cannons win!!

I have a County Competitor, very old model, which has long flaps. Same with a Collegiate AP, which we purchased for my son with his long legs. Flaps were extra long in the listing, and were just great for him, and now me. Before this saddle, we both had problems hanging up boot tops on the bottom of the saddle flaps!! Sure was a feature to have on my shopping list for a newer saddle. 

I guess I would go someplace and try out several saddles, see if any have a long flap to give you a length measurement to have for shopping. You have to put saddle up on something or a horse, to sit on, so your legs hang free to get that long flap measurement.

I have never ridden on or owned a Wintec, but lots of people really like them. I just am a leather person, synthetics don't take the wear I give a saddle, so I never shopped Wintec.

Good luck hunting, may take a bit of time to find what you want, but don't settle for less. That boot top hanging up on the flap could be dangerous sometime, not let your leg be free moving when it needs to be. You can't ride right, if the saddle doesn't fit you right, or the horse fitting it. Both my leather saddles were used, so a bit of a price break there, though we have since had them for years.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I am a little over 5'- 6 1/2" now... lots of leg. 
And I love the new designed Wintec Pro Dressage saddle.... such a comfy saddle.
However, it bridges the Icelandic I bought it for, so I have it for sale. 

Is there a saddle store in your area that carries Wintec? Wintec is a fairly popular saddle... could sit on a few of their makes and see which suits you best.

Here are some stores that sell them.


Big Dee's tack Shop
Streetsboro	Phone: 30-636-5000

Equus Now!
Lewis Center	Phone: 877-740-4959
Website: www.equusnow.com

Keith Saddle Shop
Pataskala	Phone: 740-927-3321

Schneider Saddlery
Chagrin Falls	Phone: 800-365-1311
Website: www.sstack.com

The Tack Trunk Inc
Lebanon	Phone: 513-932-4375
Website: www.tacktrunkoh.com


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I have a Wintec Pro Dressage and am 5'7". The saddle fits me and fits my horse. I love the adjustable gullet and the fact that I can just wipe it clean with a wet cloth and it still looks new. It is the ONLY saddle I ride my Josey girl in, I used it with my two previous horses as well. I guess it is going on 7 years old now and still looks great.

I would visit a tack store and sit in their saddles and see if you like the fit on your leg. That is what I did before I bought my saddle.


----------



## Renee (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks folks! I am going to the Quarter Horse Congress in a few weeks - I didn't think about trying saddles there. Big Dee, Kieths, Schneiders and Rods will be in the vendors building. I am going to restrain myself from watching Craigslist and Ebay until after the Congress. I don't ride very much anymore. I decided that when I retire (hopefully 2 years) I want to pursue the dressage training I never had. On the other hand I probably won't be able to spend extra on a saddle or lessons after retirement so I'd better get a head start! I will make a note about the County Competitor and Collegiate AP also. I did sit in a used Rembrandt Integra at Valley Tack a while back. It was so comfy and pricey! 

You are all a blessing. Thanks for the advice, Renee


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I can't speak for the current Wintecs, but I have a Wintec dressage saddle made in the late 90's, right when they first introduced the interchangeable gullets. I rode in that thing every day for a couple of hours for years, then it sat in a closet from about 2004 when my mare died, until now. It still is in great shape. Most of my leather tack that sat in the same closet for close to a decade is cracked and rotted from age. 

I have no idea if they're still as durable, but I wouldn't hesitate to throw that saddle on a horse today and ride ...  

The gullet on mine just bolts in place with an allen wrench. It's hidden behind a very sturdy velcro closure. I do not know if they've changed the design. If the design is the same, it is really easy to swap it out -- at one point, I had two horses that needed two different gullets, and it only took me a couple of minutes to change it. It was very convenient and budget friendly to only need one saddle! LOL. 

I'm pretty long-legged and comfortable in the largest size saddle they made then, though your mileage may vary. And again, it's been a long time, so the newer saddles may be different.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I had an older Wintec too. The news ones are even more comfortable!


----------



## Renee (Jun 17, 2002)

I appreciate this info. It saves me a lot of time! Thanks!


----------



## Renee (Jun 17, 2002)

I learned something while I was at the Quarter Horse Congress today. One of the saddlery dealers _measured my thigh from outside at hip joint (I think) to end of knee. _ The measurement was 18.5â and therefore she told me to look at saddles with 18â-19â seats. I knew that in my case I would need a larger seat because of my long femur but didnât realize that the thigh measurement correlated with the seat size. She had a Collegiate Dressage Saddle in 18â that seemed to fit me OK. At Rods I found a Wintec Pro that was 17.5â. It has a large knee block and I think my knee hit too low, toward the bottom of the block. There was no worker available that knew how the saddle should fit to advise me. If I see a used Wintec Pro on Craigslist in a larger seat size I will definitely go and try it. Both brands had adjustable gullets which is handy because my mare is 22 years old and I will certainly buy a larger horse when the day comes that she and I can no longer ride together. It seems there are usually a lot of used saddles available throughout fall and winter. In the meantime, my 15â seat western saddle works.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

yes, my skinny daughter had no trouble fitting her tush into her youth saddles in her late teenaged years but her long thigh pushed her right up onto the cantle.
It's a balancing act, finding the right saddle. Not just the seat size but the flaps and twist, thigh blocks, etc. We had a heck of a time finding a saddle to accommodate her long legs but with a seat that didn't feel like she was slopping around in it. A deep seated Hennig ended up being the perfect saddle for her. But it took a lot of looking.


----------



## Renee (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks, I'm keeping track of the saddle models that work for the long leggers. One never knows when a nice used saddle will come available at a good price and who has time to run down all the Craigslist saddles just to see if they will fit!


----------

